# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  وقتی بین دو یا سه گزینه شک می کنیم چیکار بکنیم بهتره ؟

## Serat

یه سوال داشتم بعضی موقع ها تو تست زدن پیش میاد بین گزینه ها شک کنیم شما

وقتی بین دو تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟
یا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟

کلا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک کردیم خالی بزاریم بهتره ؟

من خودم اگه تو دو تا گزینه شک کنم سعی اونی که نزدیک تر هست رو میزنم
اگرم بین سه تا گزینه شک کنم یا نمیزنم یا میزارم برای آخر که اگه وقت خالی اومد

----------


## Django

اولا باید تعریفتون از شک مشخص باشه!
شک معنی نداره. 
اما اگر با قطعیت دو گزینه را حذف کردید اینجا احتمال بین دو گزینه دیگه هستش.
این مورد رو میگن بزنید. منم باشم (وقتی 2 گزینه رو حذف کردم) بین دو گزینه باقی مونده کاملا شانسی هم میزنم!
حالا چه برسه به این که حس کنم ممکنه از بین دو گزینه باقی مونده گزینه 4 مثلا درست باشه.. (حتما میزنم)

ولی در مورد شک و احتمال و... 3 گزینه نظری ندارم. نمیزنم روی شک.

----------


## Serat

> اولا باید تعریفتون از شک مشخص باشه!
> شک معنی نداره. 
> اما اگر با قطعیت دو گزینه را حذف کردید اینجا احتمال بین دو گزینه دیگه هستش.
> این مورد رو میگن بزنید. منم باشم (وقتی 2 گزینه رو حذف کردم) بین دو گزینه باقی مونده کاملا شانسی هم میزنم!
> حالا چه برسه به این که حس کنم ممکنه از بین دو گزینه باقی مونده گزینه 4 مثلا درست باشه.. (حتما میزنم)
> 
> ولی در مورد شک و احتمال و... 3 گزینه نظری ندارم. نمیزنم روی شک.


مرسی از راهنماییتون تشکر
آره منظورم همین بود که دوتا رو رد گزینه کنیم یعنی مطمئن باشیم

----------


## Churchill

من که بین 4 گزینه شک میکنم چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Serat

> من که بین 4 گزینه شک میکنم چیکار کنم؟


یه مورچه پیدا کن بزار رو پاسخنامه ات روی گزینه هایی که میره همونو بزن
اینو یکی از دوستان میگفت که یکی انجام داده بود و سراسری قبول شده با این روش  :Yahoo (4):  البته اون طرف فکر کنم ایسگای دوستمو گرفته بوده

----------


## _Senoritta_

> یه سوال داشتم بعضی موقع ها تو تست زدن پیش میاد بین گزینه ها شک کنیم شما
> 
> وقتی بین دو تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟
> یا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟
> 
> کلا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک کردیم خالی بزاریم بهتره ؟
> 
> من خودم اگه تو دو تا گزینه شک کنم سعی اونی که نزدیک تر هست رو میزنم
> اگرم بین سه تا گزینه شک کنم یا نمیزنم یا میزارم برای آخر که اگه وقت خالی اومد


عکس پروفت منو کشته :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا.:منم بین 4 تا گزینه شک میکنم:/حتی شده بین پنج تا گزینه:/

----------


## fatme_m

خودت که گفتی دیگه این تاپیک زدن داشت؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza101

منی که حال ندارم سوالو بخونم چه کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Serat

> عکس پروفت منو کشته
> ر.ا.:منم بین 4 تا گزینه شک میکنم:/حتی شده بین پنج تا گزینه:/


جلل خالق  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Serat

> خودت که گفتی دیگه این تاپیک زدن داشت؟


گفتم شاید یه روش هایی بهتری باشه
من دوستم یبار سوالا رو میخونه اونایی که مطمئنه میزنه تو پاسخ نامه
بعد اونایی که بین دو یا سه گزینه شک داره کنار شماره سوال مینویسه 2 یا 3
بعد یبار از اول میره سراغ اونایی که بین دو تا شک داره
بعد میره دنبال اونایی که بین سه تا شک داره 
اخرم اگه وقت داشته باشه از اول بررسی میکنه
روشش جالب بود هر کس یه سلیقه ای داره

----------


## Serat

> منی که حال ندارم سوالو بخونم چه کنم؟؟


آدم اون موقع فقط حال داره برای خوابیدن خخ
شما همون کیک و ساندیس رو بخور بعد یکم بخواب بعد بیا بیرون

----------


## lucifer1

بین دوتارو که به نظرم هرکدوم به نظرت درست تره بزن مثلا تو درک مطلب عربیو اینا میشه راحت ۲ تا حذف کرد ولی اون دوتا شاید سلیقه باشه و به یادگیری مرتبط نباشه
ولی بینه ۳ تا اگه بمونه آدم ، یادگیریش ناقص بوده  :Yahoo (35):  اگه نزنه سنگین تره

----------


## sajad1379

سه تا شک داری اصلا نزن 
2 تا شک رو بررسی کن یکی رو بزن .. ولی به نظر من اول قبل از اون که سوال های شک دارتو بزن اول تعداد صحیح هاتو و زده هاتو چک کن ببین اگه درصدت بطور تقریبی بالاست یه چمد تا شک دارو بزن اگر نه همینطوری حالت عادی 20 30 هم نمیشه نزن که از اینم کمتر شی

----------


## 76farshad

من بعضی وقتا رو سوالای نظرسنجی هم شک میکنم!، لامصب بعضیاشون دام دارن

----------


## unlucky

> سه تا شک داری اصلا نزن 
> 2 تا شک رو بررسی کن یکی رو بزن .. ولی به نظر من اول قبل از اون که سوال های شک دارتو بزن اول تعداد صحیح هاتو و زده هاتو چک کن ببین اگه درصدت بطور تقریبی بالاست یه چمد تا شک دارو بزن اگر نه همینطوری حالت عادی 20 30 هم نمیشه نزن که از اینم کمتر شی


مگه وقت همچین کاریم هست ؟ :/
خب تا درست ها و نزده هارو بشمری و درصد بگیری که وقت 5 - 6 تا سوال دیگه هم میپره...

+ اون دوست استارتم که یه دور میزنه بعد برمیگرده 2 تا شک هارو میزنه.
بعد 3 تایی هارو. باز من نفهمیدم چجوری وقت میاره : )

من تازه وقت برای چند تا سوالام کم میاد که برای بار اول ببینمشون ://
اونوقت شما  3 دور میزنید ؟   :Yahoo (35): 

3 دور میزنید فقط توی ازمون ازمایشی ؟ یا کنکورم میتونید 3 دور بزنید ؟؟

----------


## Mrya

> مگه وقت همچین کاریم هست ؟ :/
> خب تا درست ها و نزده هارو بشمری و درصد بگیری که وقت 5 - 6 تا سوال دیگه هم میپره...
> 
> + اون دوست استارتم که یه دور میزنه بعد برمیگرده 2 تا شک هارو میزنه.
> بعد 3 تایی هارو. باز من نفهمیدم چجوری وقت میاره : )
> 
> من تازه وقت برای چند تا سوالام کم میاد که برای بار اول ببینمشون ://
> اونوقت شما  3 دور میزنید ؟  
> 
> 3 دور میزنید فقط توی ازمون ازمایشی ؟ یا کنکورم میتونید 3 دور بزنید ؟؟


شاید مثلا سه دور اغراق باشه،ولی اکثر کنکوریا دیگه حداقل توی دروس عمومی دور دوم برمیگردن..اگر شما نمیتونید خب شاید باید سرعتتون ببرید بالا..
ر.ا:استارتر بنظرم دوگزینه شک دار اونی ک فکر میکنی بهتره رو بزن..ولی سه گزینه نه..احتمال خطا میاد اونوخت الکی الکی نمره منفی میده

----------


## hamed_habibi

تجربه بنده...  
اصولا طراح تست میاد 7 8سوالو پاسخشو میزاره گزینهی 4مثلا شماهم میرسی سوال 10میبینی 9تای قبلی اغلب گزینه 4بودن بعضا ده سوال مخصوصا توزیست اینجوری بودن خب اگه بین گزینه 3 و4شک داشتی بزن 4......این یک تجربه س ن یک روش علمی...توروخدا نیاید بگید همینکاررو کردی قبول نشدی ....انشااا کنکور دادید میفهمید حالا چرا 10تا سوال پاسخش میزارن گزینه مثلا4؟بار روانی داره تا شما به سوادتون شک کنید بگید عههه مگه میشه 10سسوال عیناا ی گزینه باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

> مگه وقت همچین کاریم هست ؟ :/
> خب تا درست ها و نزده هارو بشمری و درصد بگیری که وقت 5 - 6 تا سوال دیگه هم میپره...
> 
> + اون دوست استارتم که یه دور میزنه بعد برمیگرده 2 تا شک هارو میزنه.
> بعد 3 تایی هارو. باز من نفهمیدم چجوری وقت میاره : )
> 
> من تازه وقت برای چند تا سوالام کم میاد که برای بار اول ببینمشون ://
> اونوقت شما  3 دور میزنید ؟  
> 
> 3 دور میزنید فقط توی ازمون ازمایشی ؟ یا کنکورم میتونید 3 دور بزنید ؟؟


درصد گیری و اینا که اصلا نباید سر جلسه انجام بشه:/
کلا سر جلسه باید تا جایی که میتونی هوشمندانه انتخاب کنی سوالات رو. یعنی همون تکنین های ضبدر منها و اینا..
در مورد شک دار ها توی هر درس فرق میکنه.
شما توی فیزیک و ریاضی که عملا شک دار ندارید. سوالو حل میکنین یه چیز بدست میارید.
یا درسته! که هیچ...
یا توی دام طراح افتادید که در این صورت هم مثل حالت قبل تو گزینه ها هست این جواب
حالت سوم اینه راه رو اشتباه رفته باشید که توی گزینه ها نیست و طبیعتا متوجه میشید یه جای کار اشتباه رفتید

درس زیست چیزی حدود ۴۰ سوالش رو تقریبا غیر ممکنه شما بتونین گزینه درست رو با قاطعیت مشخص کنین!(حالا کاری به سوپر استار های کنکور نداریم که درسشون خوبه بحث ما در مورد اغالب جامعست, یعنی وسط نمودار زنگوله ای)
و تنها راه اینه که ۳ گزینه دیگه رو با قاطعیت و اوردن مثال نقض و امثالهم, رد کنین و به یه اطمینان نسبی(مثلا ۸۰-۹۰ درصد) توی گزینه درست برسید. در این صورت اون سوال رو میزنید.

شیمی هم تلفیقیه, محاسباتی مثل قسمت فیزیک-ریاضی و حفظیاتش مثل زیست
در دروس تخصصی به هیچ وجه بیشتر از ۲ سوال از هر درس رو روی سوالاتی که بین  ۲ گزینه شک دارید نزنید! روی ۳ گزینه که اصلا فکرشم نکنید. تخصصی ها  وحشتناک مهمن.

در مورد عمومیا شک بالای ۷۰ درصد رو جواب بدید ولی سعی کنین بیشتر از ۳ سوال این فرمی رو توی هر درس عمومی جواب ندید.
سوالاتی که بین ۳ گزینه موندید که اصلا نزنید! بین دو گزینه هم اگه شکتون ۳۰-۷۰ یا بیشتره, اونم نهایتا ۳ سوال در هر درس...

اون چیز آخری هم که گفتی در مورد تکنیک وقته. لابد خیلی وقت میذاری!
تقریبا همه رتبه های زیر ۲-۳ هزار وقت میکنن بار دوم هم به اختصاصی برسن هم به عمومی.

پ.ن: این پست رو دوستانی که خیلی تجربه دارید بخونید!
به دردتون میخوره ۲ سال موهام ریختن تا اینا رو جمع کردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdi9090

این روشا چیه تست بیشتر بزن بین دو گزینه شک نکنی ولی درکل هر وقت گیر کردی بین دوتا اونی که اول اومد تو ذهنت رو بزن تو 90 درصد مواقع جواب میده

----------


## unlucky

> درصد گیری و اینا که اصلا نباید سر جلسه انجام بشه:/
> کلا سر جلسه باید تا جایی که میتونی هوشمندانه انتخاب کنی سوالات رو. یعنی همون تکنین های ضبدر منها و اینا..
> در مورد شک دار ها توی هر درس فرق میکنه.
> شما توی فیزیک و ریاضی که عملا شک دار ندارید. سوالو حل میکنین یه چیز بدست میارید.
> یا درسته! که هیچ...
> یا توی دام طراح افتادید که در این صورت هم مثل حالت قبل تو گزینه ها هست این جواب
> حالت سوم اینه راه رو اشتباه رفته باشید که توی گزینه ها نیست و طبیعتا متوجه میشید یه جای کار اشتباه رفتید
> 
> درس زیست چیزی حدود ۴۰ سوالش رو تقریبا غیر ممکنه شما بتونین گزینه درست رو با قاطعیت مشخص کنین!(حالا کاری به سوپر استار های کنکور نداریم که درسشون خوبه بحث ما در مورد اغالب جامعست, یعنی وسط نمودار زنگوله ای)
> ...


مرسی... عالی جواب میدی همیشه : )

فقط این تکنیک هایی که میگی از کجا باید فرا بگیرم ؟ :/
ضربدر منها و زمان های نقصانی و امثالهم... ؟؟؟

+ والا من وقتم کم میاد همیشه : |
من هرچی زمان حل سوالات رو حساب میکنم نمیرسی دو دور بزنی.
مگه اینکه تعداد سوالات شک دارت بالا باشه.

مثلا توی زیست  حداقل 20 تا به بالا شک دار داشته باشی و جاشون بذاری تا برگردی و دور دوم بری...
وگرنه بخوای همرو حل کنی وقتم کم میاد تازه : //

حالا اون تکنیک هارو یاد میگیرم ببینم چیجوریه شاید یه فرجی شد : ))

----------


## WickedSick

> مرسی... عالی جواب میدی همیشه : )
> 
> فقط این تکنیک هایی که میگی از کجا باید فرا بگیرم ؟ :/
> ضربدر منها و زمان های نقصانی و امثالهم... ؟؟؟
> 
> + والا من وقتم کم میاد همیشه : |
> من هرچی زمان حل سوالات رو حساب میکنم نمیرسی دو دور بزنی.
> مگه اینکه تعداد سوالات شک دارت بالا باشه.
> 
> ...


تکنینک هارو که به صورت تئوری همه بلدن
هر کسی بلده
ولی کسی که انجامش میده به صورت عملی, اون موفق میشه.
و یادگیری اینم فقط وابسته به مقدار تمرینته. تمرین تمرین تمرین:/

مطمئن باش میرسی! خیلیا میرسن توم مستثنی نیستی. تمرینت لابد کمه!

۲۰ تا شک دار خیلیه. من خودم میانگین دور اول مثلا ۱۴ تا نزده دارم. که از اون نزده ها ۲ ۳ تا سوالایین که اصلا نمیتونم بزنم! مثلا یه دودمانه سخت
۵ تا شک دار بین ۲ گزینه..که وقتی بین دو گزینه چه تو عمومیا میمونی چه اختصاصی مثل زیست بهتره یه علامت بزنی جفتش. دور بعد با آرامش بیشتر میای بین دو گزینه فکر بهتری میکنی و عموما سوال رو میزنی.
۴ ۵ تا دیگه هم سوالاتین که کلا رد گزینه نکردم ولی حدس میزنم که میتونم جوابشونو بدم. ۲۰ تا شک دار خیلیه!

----------


## unlucky

> تکنینک هارو که به صورت تئوری همه بلدن
> هر کسی بلده
> ولی کسی که انجامش میده به صورت عملی, اون موفق میشه.
> و یادگیری اینم فقط وابسته به مقدار تمرینته. تمرین تمرین تمرین:/
> 
> مطمئن باش میرسی! خیلیا میرسن توم مستثنی نیستی. تمرینت لابد کمه!
> 
> ۲۰ تا شک دار خیلیه. من خودم میانگین دور اول مثلا ۱۴ تا نزده دارم. که از اون نزده ها ۲ ۳ تا سوالایین که اصلا نمیتونم بزنم! مثلا یه دودمانه سخت
> ۵ تا شک دار بین ۲ گزینه..که وقتی بین دو گزینه چه تو عمومیا میمونی چه اختصاصی مثل زیست بهتره یه علامت بزنی جفتش. دور بعد با آرامش بیشتر میای بین دو گزینه فکر بهتری میکنی و عموما سوال رو میزنی.
> ۴ ۵ تا دیگه هم سوالاتین که کلا رد گزینه نکردم ولی حدس میزنم که میتونم جوابشونو بدم. ۲۰ تا شک دار خیلیه!


نه من همون تئوریشم بلد نیستم d:
سایتی تاپیکی چیزی بلدی توضیح داده باشه ؟ ://

ینی همون دور اول 36 تا سوالو با اطمینان نسبی میزنی بعد دور دوم اونیکی 14 تارو نگاه میکنی ؟

میانگین هر تست زیستو تو چند ثانیه میزنی ؟
برا من  35 تا 50 ثانیه طول میکشه

ینی برای 36 سوال حدودا یه نیم ساعتی میخوام :/
اون 14 تارو اگه یبارم بخونی طبیعتا یه 5 - 6 دقیقه ای میبره.

ینی از 40 دقیقه وقت زیست. 3 - 4 دقیقه میمونه.
توی 3 - 4 دقیقه دور دوم رو روی 14 سوال باید بزنم.
اصلا شدنیه ؟؟

البته باز زیستم بهتره... وقتی پای محاسبات میاد وسط دیگه نابودم ://
مخصوصا فیزیک.
دور اولم تموم نمیکنم چه برسه به دوم

----------


## WickedSick

> نه من همون تئوریشم بلد نیستم d:
> سایتی تاپیکی چیزی بلدی توضیح داده باشه ؟ ://
> 
> ینی همون دور اول 36 تا سوالو با اطمینان نسبی میزنی بعد دور دوم اونیکی 14 تارو نگاه میکنی ؟
> 
> میانگین هر تست زیستو تو چند ثانیه میزنی ؟
> برا من  35 تا 50 ثانیه طول میکشه
> 
> ینی برای 36 سوال حدودا یه نیم ساعتی میخوام :/
> ...


قلم چی هست

والا اره چشم نزنم تا حالا که اینطور بوده!
همین امروز مثلا همون ۱۳ تا اینا کل نزده هام بود تو کنکور ۹۶ که زدم تو خونه
البته درصد خیلی شاخی هم نشد چون ۴تا نزده داشتم و چندین غلط! ولی بهرحال همون دور اول رسیدم...

ببین تایم بندیای عمومی من یساعته همه رو میزنم تقریبا
تو ربع ساعت ۲۰ دیقه باقی مونده ۳ ۴ تا ادبیات + درک مطلب عربی + درک مطلب دوم زبان رو میزنم.

اختصاصی از 9:15 تا 9:55 چیزی حدود ۲۰ ۲۲ تا ریاضی میزنم
تا 10:30 زیست
تا 11:05 فیزیک هم در حد ۶۰ درصد میزنم 
تا 11:45 هم شیمی در حد ۷۰
دور دوم بیشتر رو زیست فیزیک شیمی میمونم سعی میکنم هرچندتا بلدم بزنم
این روش منه ممکنه روش تو فرق کنه! این روش بهترین روش ممکنه واسم و با ازمون و خطا بدستش آوردم حالا خودتم تمرین بیشتر کنی روش خوب و خاص خودتو گیر میاری.

البته باید توجه کنی این وضع روتینمه. اگه استرسم زیاد نشه مث پارسال! که خدا نکنه زیاد باشه...چون بشدت گند میزنم:/
نکته دوم اینه که مثلا من ۸۰ درصد سوالات رو(مجموع دور اول و دوم) میزنم و عموما ۶۰ ۷۰ درصدشون صحیح در میان. فک نکنی همه رو صحیح میزنم! تجربم واقعا خوبه تو کنکور ولی وضع درسی نه چندان.

اینکه هر تستو چن ثانیه میزنی با عرض معذرت حماقته!
من ممکنه یه تست بسیار ساده رو توی ۱ دیقه بزنم و یک تست سخت رو شانسی توی ۱۰ ثانیه. تو کل مدتی که به درس میدی رو باید در نطر بگیری و نه هر تست...

فیزیکم مث منی. ببین من خودمم حالیم نیس چندان ولی بهت قول میدم با تمرین بیشتر قطعا مشکلت حل میشه. خیلی باید تمرین کنی که کنکور خوب بیای. اصلا به این حرفا نرو که ملت میشینن میگن کنکور سادست. خون( :Yahoo (21): ) از چشات باید بیاد اینقد درس بخونی و زحمت بکشی تا رتبه خوبی بیاری!

----------


## Saturn8

up

----------


## sepehr_a

سوالایی که شک دار میزنید رو حتما مشخص کنید تو آزمون..مثلا میبینید(تجربه شخصی) تست چند موردی املا رو بیشتر از تست چند موردی لغت درست میزنید..یا کلا تو قرابت به نظرم بین دو گزینه حتما بزنید فحتمال درست بیشتره ولی زیست سوالات چند موردی بخصوص اکثرا غلط میزنم

----------


## poker_ch

بنظرم کنکور جای ریسک کردن نیست! 
حالا بحث آزمون آزمایشی یه چیز دیگه ست.‌. اما من در هر دو مورد مخالف این کارم

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

توکل به خدا :Yahoo (20):  
باید ببینی کدوم گزینه بهتره و استثنا نداره

----------


## Dr.gh

اگ بین سه تا گزینه شک داری احتمالا اونی ک روش شک نداری جواب درسته!
بعضی وقتا همینطور مدلی شک داشتم دیدم سوال رو کامل نخوندم، یا مثلا یه نیست رو است خوندم!
یه سریال دیدم یه دیالوگ داشت که هر وقت تو آزمون بین چند تا گزینه شک داشتی، گزینه سه رو انتخاب کن :Yahoo (94):  چند بار امتحان کردم جواب میده ولی خو جدی نگیر فان عه :Yahoo (20): 
آخرین حرفم این هست ک اگ بین سه تا گزینه شک داری یعنی  آموخته هات ناقصه یا یه مشکلی توی آموزشت هست، وگرنه اینهمه شک دیگه طبیعی نیست

----------


## Rafolin403

> یه سوال داشتم بعضی موقع ها تو تست زدن پیش میاد بین گزینه ها شک کنیم شما
> 
> وقتی بین دو تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟
> یا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک می کنید چیکار می کنید ؟
> 
> کلا وقتی بین سه تا گزینه شک کردیم خالی بزاریم بهتره ؟
> 
> من خودم اگه تو دو تا گزینه شک کنم سعی اونی که نزدیک تر هست رو میزنم
> اگرم بین سه تا گزینه شک کنم یا نمیزنم یا میزارم برای آخر که اگه وقت خالی اومد


تو زیست؟؟؟
اگر تو زیست به ۳ گزینه شک داری کلا نباید بزنیش!!!
در بقیه ی موارد باید جوری باشه که بتونی برای هر جمله یه مثال نقض پیدا کنی یا قید غلط رو پیدا کنی... همون رد گزینه! اکثر سوالات زیست رو با رد گزینه جواب میدم یعنی هی دونه دونه گزینه هارو میخونم رد میزنم تا برسم به جواب بعد جوابی که مونده رو بررسی میکنم!
ولی یه وقتایی پیش میاد که دوتا گزینه ی رد نشده دارم معمولا یکیشو میدونم صحیحه و یکیشو نمیتونم رد کنم و نمیدونم صحیحه یا نه! همچین مواقعی باید جمله ای رو انتخاب کنی که به جمله ی کتاب نزدیکتره، آشناتره و تقریبا از صحیح بودنش مطمئنی(به شرطِ درست خوندنِ گزینه)
اونیکه نتونستی ردش کنی احتمالا یه مشکلی داشته!
تو کنکور اینجوریارو بهتره نزنی ولی خب من تو کنکور هم پارسال دوسه تارو اینجوری زدم و صحیح بودن!

----------


## mohammad1381

من یادمه یه باز فیزیک رو نخوندم گفتم همینجوری همه رو بزنم احتمالا 20 درصدی چیزی در میاد،ولی متاسفانه غلفت بنده از بدشانسی هام در زندگی و اینکه هیچ موقع خوش شانس نبودم این کارو کردم و درصد فیزیکم شد 28-!
فقط دو تا سوال چون اون مبحث رو خوندم تونستم درست جواب بدم(تازه اون دوتارو شانسی هم نزده بودم!)
هنوزم موندم چجوری اون موقع روم شده بود رفتم به مشاورم این قضیه رو گفتم

----------

